# You can't see me! You can't see me!



## Overread (Apr 26, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4045/4521915392_395695ee91_o.jpg
f10, ISO 100, 1/200sec
Taken with canon 400D, MPE 65mm macro, 580EX2 for lighting.

I really need to setup some reflector just under my lens for shots like this so that I don't get that powerfull under shadow - a little shadow is fine, but not as much as this.
Also this is about the only time these little devils are still, the rest of the time they are going mad to get back under things and hide up again 

Any comments/crits welcome - thank you


----------



## Overread (May 30, 2010)

It appears to be working too!!


----------



## desertdave (May 30, 2010)

Yea you're right a little light at the bottom left would have done a whole lot for this image.


----------

